

Any words of wisdom on hiring an outside C.E.O?  Cautionary tales? - msallin


======
Goladus
I don't have any personal experience, but here's an article that's been posted
here before:

 _The Pmarca Guide to Startups, part 9: How to hire a professional CEO_

<http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/08/the-pmarca-gu-1.html>

------
nivi
Take your time.

Understand the new CEO's motivations.

Create a new board seat for the CEO:
<http://www.venturehacks.com/articles/ceo-board-seat>

_Bring him on board as an Advisor or Director first and see how that works
out._

------
aswanson
The Jim Cramer book (of all books) _Confessions of a Street Addict_ chronicles
his hiring and firing of a few clueless/alcoholic CEOs when he started his web
venture.

------
epi0Bauqu
Why are you hiring an outside CEO? (Note: I'm not trying to second guess you.
I just think your story might be valuable to people on this forum.)

------
davidw
Cautionary tale: Fernand Serrat.

~~~
msallin
Hm, been googling him but not much comes up besides mentions that he was lousy
and made a surprise resignation at Linuxcare...

~~~
davidw
Oops, spelled it wrong: Fernand Sarrat. Try googling with words such as
'lawsuit', and 'sexual harassment'. Also look around for 'Doug Nassaur' (not
the object of Sarrat's affections, but hired by him).

